# Space Marine Helmets



## Hemophile44 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey I'm new on the forums, but does anyone know of a compilation of the Space Marine Helmet types? I don't mean the actual heads from tabletop, but just the helmet types, such as the regular mark7, the beakie, the grey knights helm and the black templar helmets. does anyone have a full list with images? 

Thanks,
Hemophile


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Lexicanum has an article on Power Armour (http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Power_armour) which would be your best bet, or the Codex although that doesn't really give anything. Welcome to Heresy by the way, hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## Hemophile44 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome, and ive seen the article on power armor at the lexicanum. it did help, but not to the extent i had hoped for. I havent checked out the codex for help, so its worth a go. thanks.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The number of variant space marine helmets is fairy huge, even among the common styles there are many variants and they vary further between chapters, is there something in particular you need to know or is it just curiosity ?


----------



## Hemophile44 (Jun 12, 2010)

well you decide if its specific, all i was interested in was a list of space marien helmet types. i cant get my hands on any good older mark power armour version, except for beak head and the regular mark 7.( darth vader style). just wondering if anyone knew about a compilation out there.


----------



## King Gary (Aug 13, 2009)

No doubt you'll have seen this on the GW website. (The armour through the ages set)


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

GW tend to throw in the odd 'new' helm with every new chapter expansion.

So you get oddities throughout. Aka, the 'Crusader' helm. The 'Wolf' helm. And various Death masks etc.


----------



## Hemophile44 (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah Ive seen the armor through the ages, and that helps at least with the mark version, but ill have to check through my parts cache to see if i might have missed any of those helms.....


----------

